# My Sangiovese



## Rocky (Apr 9, 2011)

Yesterday I bottled my Michigan Cherry (20 bottles) and my Sangiovese (26+ bottles) and I am sitting here enjoying the "+ bottle" of Sangiovese while I read the forum. 


I know the wine is young (*and I am not*. I am so old, I don't buy green bananas anymore!) and I will let the majority of it age for at least a year. But let me tell you, it doesn't suck.


----------



## Randoneur (Apr 10, 2011)

a slight hint of "doesn't suck" now enters the international tasting vocabulary. LOL





Or youcould do a label around that.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 10, 2011)

Mark, I can't take credit for that line. It is from the movie_ Arthur_ starring Dudley Moore in the title role.


I think I might work it into the label text, though.


----------



## wood1954 (Jun 25, 2013)

Do you still have any left? I just started a batch and was wondering how this aged?


----------

